# Need Something Better Than Twisp



## bones

Hi Guys. Been using Twisp ever since I started vaping about 18 months ago. They generally good for around 3 months then they start giving issues. I'm on my 3rd one alread, which has conked out and i am looking for an alternative. Looking for a BDC atomiser / clearomiser, and VV battery. Nothing too bulky. 

Suggestions would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

vision spinner 1/2 and protank mini 2/3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

hyphen said:


> Thanks @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 5939
> View attachment 5940
> View attachment 5941



This looks very nice IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

or mvp/svd and nautilus

and if you wanna go mech the popular ones seem to be the nemises/chi you with kayfun / trident / aqua rba's


----------



## ET

vision spinner 2 with the new kanger aerotank mini or even a protank 3 mini. sleek, trim and works like a mofo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

i agree with @shabbar (first post) and @TylerD on this one, if you don't want something bulky, go for the vision spinner that is VV and Kangertech mini protank 2 or 3, i've seen both in action and they are amazing little clearomisers


----------



## bones

Thanks guys. Recommended sites where i can buy them from?


----------



## shabbar

i think @Oupa www.vapourmountain.co.za stocks the vision spinner 2 n mini pt3


----------



## Metal Liz

i think this is a pretty good deal... 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

*If you want to go slim and trim:*

*BATTERY:*
The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USBcharger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) available here at R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.
A third option that has become available recently is the *Kanger Aerotank Mini* available here at R400.00. And some spare coils at R180.00 for five. 

Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:






Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner1 and Vision Spinner2





A Vision Spinner2 with Aerotank Mini:





*If you do not mind a little bulkier:*

*BATTERY:*
The *MVP* is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that - the *Kanger Aerotank*. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00.
The *Kanger Aerotank Mini* will also look good on the MVP.

Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP





MVP with Aerotank Mini:





Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.
Always a good idea a second atomizer to alternate juices and as a backup. A second backup battery is also recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## bones

This forum delivers Thanks for the info guys. Since my main unit conked out, i'm currently chewing Nicorette

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shaun

bones said:


> This forum delivers Thanks for the info guys. Since my main unit conked out, i'm currently chewing Nicorette



100% agreed! 

Also ill add my 2c if youre after the twisp type setup you cannot go wrong with the Vision spinner & mini protank! Loving mine so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

You guys just sold another VS2 MP3 Setup! Bravo!


----------



## Andre

2 Angry Wolves said:


> You guys just sold another VS2 MP3 Setup! Bravo!


Great. With the Mini Nautilus making waves we might need to update this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

True. But I' m not crazy about the Aladdin look it has. All curvy. I have a Nautilus.....impressed but its just not for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

2 Angry Wolves said:


> True. But I' m not crazy about the Aladdin look it has. All curvy. I have a Nautilus.....impressed but its just not for me.


Agree, was just looking at the Mini N, it is just as ugly, but I take function over form any day. Get some of the new coils for your Nautilus, they give an unbelievable vape according to reports.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Im more into straight lines. Kanger Aerotank Mini caught my attention and also has the air hole adjustment. to each his own i suppose.
Maby both? lol endless possibilities..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Im more into straight lines. Kanger Aerotank Mini caught my attention and also has the air hole adjustment. to each his own i suppose.
> Maby both? lol endless possibilities..........


Yes, I have both....actually HRH (Her Royal Highness - me wife) has both. I have Reos, but I try them all.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

luckily my Princess is happy with her Twisp and can not understand why im so into vaping. Im givin the old lungbags a just deserved break after 10 years of inhaling absolute vulgar tasting smoke. so I'm happy and breathing again. whats a few grand on nice looking rocket shaped atomizers? lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jase

A bit of a late reply but I can really vouch for the VS1 / 2 with a protank mini. They are my everyday out and about devices. I prefer the vs2 and the voltage setting knob is sturdier than the one on the VS1 but both are great imo.


----------



## acidkidsa

I am in the same boat as you..

I have x4 twisps..(2 given to me froma friend who hated it after 1 week)

I am looking into buying something that last longers ..and one where the coils
dont cost a arm and a leg and last 5 days then taste like bird poop..

will give this whole thread a better read when I have time .


----------



## Raslin

So I also have a twisp and Swambo does not understand why I want something capable of more.... but reading elsewhere on this forum sugg a suggests that the spinner v2 needs longer charge times and is problematic when charging. 
Any truth in this


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> So I also have a twisp and Swambo does not understand why I want something capable of more.... but reading elsewhere on this forum sugg a suggests that the spinner v2 needs longer charge times and is problematic when charging.
> Any truth in this


For sure it needs longer charge time...it has a 1600 mAh battery. Think the Twisp is something like 650 mAh. Seems the charging problems are limited to peeps using the twisp charger on the Spinner2, but not sure. Mine does not give that problem.


----------



## Bonez007

I wouldn't say the spinner is problematic. It just stops charging, and you have to unscrew and screw back into the charger to continue charging. It isn't really that much of a bother since i keep an eye on the charging. I never charge anything overnight, even my cellphone. The spinner does take hours to charge though. I use the twisp charger.

I have this with the mini protank 3, but i end up refilling a couple times each day, and charge the spinner once a day. Looking at it, i should have went the SVD and mega aerotank route instead, with a couple spare batteries to load up when needed. But thats just me, i dont mind carrying around a light saber


----------



## Raslin

Thanks for the feedback guys. I dont have the time to monitor the recharging of a battery so the spinner is probably off my list.


----------



## Matuka

I also have the Spinner 2 and a mPT3/Evod2/Vivi Nova. The Spinner lasts about 8 hours of chain vaping and I use 2 Evod 650 as a back up. The Spinner gets charged overnight and sometimes needs to be disconnected and reconnected within the first few minutes of charging, but is fine thereafter.
Generally, the change to a vv battery has been a revelation and improves the vaping hugely!


----------



## kimbo

acidkidsa said:


> I am in the same boat as you..
> 
> I have x4 twisps..(2 given to me froma friend who hated it after 1 week)
> 
> I am looking into buying something that last longers ..and one where the coils
> dont cost a arm and a leg and last 5 days then taste like bird poop..
> 
> will give this whole thread a better read when I have time .


 
@acidkidsa 

I am on a tight budget as well. So saved some and bought some 28g kanthal and with the help of this forum and some youtubing i am rebuilding my mPT coils and using them in my Aerotank. Doing it like that the cost goes down allot believe me, 1M kanthal for about 5 coils so 10 meter for 50 coils and the kanthal cost about R100 for 10 meter and if you get a packet of organic cotton that wil last you quite a wile, BUT if you are like the most and Vaping start getting a hobby not just a stinky replacement lock your credit card away cause it can get hectic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

